# Just joined NF, heres my ride



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

http://members.cox.net/ramirislk/Anthony/home.htm

enough said


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

where are you at in SoCal?

nice car btw!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

BOING!  

That is beeeeeeeautiful! I've always had a thing for 240's. Especially w/ the good SR in 'em! Blacktops' rule! Ever visited Zilvia.net before?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

woh


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

wow


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *BOING!  *


I LUV the COLOR what is it??? NICE RIDE


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat 240 bro... love the exterior color :thumbup:.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

ty ty, the color is stock 'concord blue'. 

yes i have visited zilvia.net and freshalloy.com, overall i think the people on this forum are nicest


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks great, .........wow


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Holy FMIC!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

!!!WOW!!!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hells yeaH!


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

HOLY SHIZA!!! ..... Sooooo hot... love the clean look .. wow , i bow down to you!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride you lucky basterd


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

dizzamn! nice.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

WOW! love your car can you lend it to me for the weekend? I promise I'll bring it back LOL


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

very nice ride what are you doing july 26th I think it would be dope to see that in person there is an all nissann meet at Miles Square Park in Fountain Valley on the 26th


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Bling Bling....

Beautiful car.. I h8 you....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nice ride, maaaaan...... nice ride....


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Man, the 240 is da shizel. For real though good job. I jus' wanted to see a phat 5" Apexi N1 muffler out back cocked sideways. I woulda nutted all over my keyboard...wait, I already did.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn, that's what I'm talkin about. Packin' some serious heat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

dont other people on this board have 240's n SR's?

ty again btw


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there may be a few here. I would assume most are on Sr20deforum and such. Many of the SR20DET 240 guys I've talked to seem to do their own stuff and don't even bother with the forums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

o ic, theres plenty of SR freaks on FA. people on that forum are really mean.


----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

whoa...took one look at pic and had heart attack!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice ride!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm hoping to join you in the So. Cal 240sx w/DET owning arena, although mine will not be anywhere near as clean as yours. But if you wanna chat, holla at me. (PM or IM The Voddka)


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

...im speechless


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *...im speechless *


----------

